# هل صحيح ان موت ستانلي ماير مؤامرة من الحكومة وشركات النفط الكبرى



## engr.amin (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*ستانلي ماير*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*المراجعة الحالية* (غير مراجعة)

اذهب إلى: تصفح, البحث
*خلية وقود الماء* هي عبارة عن جهاز تم اختراعه بواسطة المخترع الأمريكي ستانلي ماير، يستطيع هذا الاختراع تحويل الماء إلى مكوناته الأساسية, ألا وهي غازي الأوكسجين و الهيدروجين. ويتم تحليل الماء باستخدام تقنية خاصة تسمى الطنين أو الرنين، وهذه التقنية تستهلك مقدر ضئيل من الكهرباء مقارنة مع التحليل الكهربائي العادي للماء. والمثير في الأمر أن ستانلي ماير يزعم بأنه من الممكن تكوين دورة بحيث يتم فصل الماء إلى مكوناته الأساسية ومن ثم حرق غاز الهيدروجين للحصول على الطاقة وناتج الاحتراق سيكون أوكسيد الهيدروجين (ماء).
في الواقع استطاع المخترع ستانلي ماير تطوير سيارة تعمل بوقود الماء وكان ذلك في العام 1996 في ولاية أوهايو الأمريكية.
*[عدل] التسيمة*

لقد أطلق ستانلي ماير تسمية "خلية وقود الماء" على جهازه ولكن في الحقيقة إن جهازه ليس خلية وقود، بل إنه لمن الصحيح أن يطلق تسمية "خلية تحليل كهربائي". وفي أيامنا هذه يتم العمل على تطوير خلايا الوقود وهي عبارة عن خلايا لها آلية عمل مختلفة عن اختراع ستانلي ماير.
*[عدل] سيارة ستانلي ماير*

تم عرض تقرير مصّور عن سيارة ستانلي على إحدى القنوات الأمريكية، السيارة هي من إنتاج شركة فولكسفاجن تم تعديلها بواسطة ستانلي ماير. يظهر التقرير ستانلي وهو يقود سيارته ويقول بأنه من الممكن أن نزود السيارة بالماء الصافي، ماء المطر، ماء شبكة مياه المدينة، ماء من البحر أو الثلج. كما ويضيف مايرز بأن 83 ليتر من الماء كافي للسفر من لوس أنجليس إلى نيويورك.
*[عدل] وفاة ستانلي ماير*

توفي ستانلي ماير في الواحد والعشرين من شهر آذار مارس عام 1998 عن عمر يقارب السابعة والخمسين 57 بعد تناوله الطعام في مطعم. وبعد تشريح جثته تبين أن ماير قد توفي نتيجة لارتفاع شديد في ضغط دمّه مما أدى إلى نزيف في الدماغ. ولكن يصر البعض على أن ستانلي ماير مات جراء تآمر الحكومة الأمريكية و شركات النفط الكبرى عليه. لأن اخترعه هذا يشكل خطراً كبيراً على مصالح شركات النفط. على أيّة حال تتوافر مخططات الاختراع على شبكة الانترنت. بإمكان أي شخص تطبيق المخططات والاستفادة من هذاالاختراع
تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%8A_%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%B1"


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع 

وهذا للاسف جزاء كل من ياتى على شاشات التلفاز ببراءة اختراع لطاقة رخيصة 

وكل العلماء الذين اخترعوا مولدات للطاقة الحرة تم محاربتهم وطردهم من وظائفهم من اباطرة راسئمالين


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## engr.amin (25 سبتمبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
> 
> وهذا للاسف جزاء كل من ياتى على شاشات التلفاز ببراءة اختراع لطاقة رخيصة
> 
> وكل العلماء الذين اخترعوا مولدات للطاقة الحرة تم محاربتهم وطردهم من وظائفهم من اباطرة راسئمالين


 
العفو ................................وشكرا عالتوضيح


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2011)

> توفي ستانلي ماير في الواحد والعشرين من شهر آذار مارس عام 1998 عن عمر يقارب السابعة والخمسين 57 بعد تناوله الطعام في مطعم. وبعد تشريح جثته تبين أن ماير قد توفي نتيجة لارتفاع شديد في ضغط دمّه مما أدى إلى نزيف في الدماغ. ولكن يصر البعض على أن ستانلي ماير مات جراء تآمر الحكومة الأمريكية و شركات النفط الكبرى عليه. لأن اخترعه هذا يشكل خطراً كبيراً على مصالح شركات النفط. على أيّة حال تتوافر مخططات الاختراع على شبكة الانترنت. بإمكان أي شخص تطبيق المخططات والاستفادة من هذاالاختراع
> تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%d8%b3%d8%aa%d8%a7%d9%86%d9%84%d9%8a_%d9%85%d8%a7% d9%8a%d8%b1"


 
مشكور على ما أوضحته باللون الأحمر.

إذن هو ليس مؤامرة .. حيث ان مخططاته منشورة ..


----------



## aminabdulhady (3 يناير 2011)

التحقيق في سبب وفاة ستانلي ماير لا تعنينا في شيء ، ولو علمنا القاتل فلسنا مستعدين للثأر منه ، والتي تعنينا هي الفكرة ، والفكرة سابقة على ستانلي ماير انما هو قام بتطويرها وهو جهد مشكور له ، وندعو الله أن يقيض لنا من يواصل تطويرها لتعمل على طاقة أقل ما يمكن​


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يناير 2011)

aminabdulhady قال:


> وندعو الله أن يقيض لنا من يواصل تطويرها لتعمل على طاقة أقل ما يمكن​


السؤال الآن هل يمكن أن تكون الطاقة أقل من الطاقة التي نستفيدها باتحاد الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين؟
أعتقد أن لو نحن من يعطي طاقة التحليل، فهذا الأمر مستحيل
أما لو اكتشفنا طريقة غير تقليدية للتحليل فقد يكون الأمر ممكنا
فمثلا لو توجدد بكتيريا معينا تنتج الهيدروجين
أو مثلا لو توجد مادة طبيعية رخيصة، تتفاعل مع الماء لتنتج الهيدروجين، فمثلا الصوديوم النقي يتفاعل مع الماء لينتج هيدروكسيد الصوديوم زائد هيدروجين، ولكن بالطبع استخدام الصوديوم النقي وسيلة غير عملية، فلو وجدنا مادة أخرى رخيصة ومتوفرة في الطبيعة، وتؤدي إلى تفاعل مماثل، ربما أصبح تحليل الماء اقتصاديا
أما تحليل الماء عن طريق إعطاء الماء طاقة مباشرة (سواء بالتحليل الكهربي أو دائرة ستانلي ماير أو غيرهما) فوفقا لقانون بقاء الطاقة ستكون الطاقة الناتجة عن الاتحاد أقل من الطاقة الناتجة عن التحليل


----------



## د حسين (3 يناير 2011)

*تتمة لرؤية الزملكاوي*



zamalkawi قال:


> السؤال الآن هل يمكن أن تكون الطاقة أقل من الطاقة التي نستفيدها باتحاد الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين؟
> أعتقد أن لو نحن من يعطي طاقة التحليل، فهذا الأمر مستحيل
> أما لو اكتشفنا طريقة غير تقليدية للتحليل فقد يكون الأمر ممكنا
> فمثلا لو توجدد بكتيريا معينا تنتج الهيدروجين
> ...


أخي العزيز زملكاوي المحترم وتحية طيبة للجميع واكمالا لأمنيتك في عنصر رخيص لنقل الطاقة فهو موجود ومستخدم منذ عشرات السنين وهو مادة كربيد الكالسيوم حيث يتفاعل مع الماء ويولد غاز الاسيتيلين وهو ذو طاقة كامنة عالية و يحرر كميات عالية من الحرارة قريبة من الهيدروجين وهو أكثر أمانا منه .... ويتم تصنيع كربيد الكالسيوم من كربونات واكسيد الكالسيوم المتوفر بالطبيعة بكثرة وهو من أرخص المواد على الاطلاق .. ويتم التصنيع بتفاعله بواسطة القوس الكهربائية مع الكربون المصنوع منه الكترودات القوس .. وفي الأماكن التي يتوفر فيها فائض من الطاقة الكهربائية .. والنتيجة تخزين الطاقة الكهربائية بعد تحويلها الى طاقة كامنة في الكربيد ويتم تحريرها في ورشات الحدادة باضافة الماء.
أرجو ان اكون قد وضحت فكرتك بفكرتي .. 
مع اطيب التمنيات


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يناير 2011)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز زملكاوي المحترم وتحية طيبة للجميع واكمالا لأمنيتك في عنصر رخيص لنقل الطاقة فهو موجود ومستخدم منذ عشرات السنين وهو مادة كربيد الكالسيوم حيث يتفاعل مع الماء ويولد غاز الاسيتيلين وهو ذو طاقة كامنة عالية و يحرر كميات عالية من الحرارة قريبة من الهيدروجين وهو أكثر أمانا منه .... ويتم تصنيع كربيد الكالسيوم من كربونات واكسيد الكالسيوم المتوفر بالطبيعة بكثرة وهو من أرخص المواد على الاطلاق .. ويتم التصنيع بتفاعله بواسطة القوس الكهربائية مع الكربون المصنوع منه الكترودات القوس .. وفي الأماكن التي يتوفر فيها فائض من الطاقة الكهربائية .. والنتيجة تخزين الطاقة الكهربائية بعد تحويلها الى طاقة كامنة في الكربيد ويتم تحريرها في ورشات الحدادة باضافة الماء.
> أرجو ان اكون قد وضحت فكرتك بفكرتي ..
> مع اطيب التمنيات


أولا أعتذر لصاحب الموضوع عن الخروج عن النقطة الأساسية (وهي نفي نظرية المؤامرة عن وفاة العالم ستانلي ماير) ولكن أريد أن أسأل د. حسين عن مداخلته
من المعروف أن استخراج طاقة من مادة معينة، يتطلب وجود طاقة كامنة كبيرة في المادة، أو على وجه الدقة، فرق كبير بين الطاقة الكامنة في المواد الداخلة في التفاعل والمواد المستقرة التي تهخرج من التفاعل
فما هو مستوى الطاقة الكامنة في كربونات أو أكسيد الكالسيوم المستخدمين في إنتاج كربيد الكالسيوم؟ وهل التفاعل بالقوس الكهربي يهدف فقط لى تحفيز التفاعل (كما في حالة عود ثقاب مع بنزين) أم أنه يرفع مستوى الطاقة الكامة للحصول على الأسيتيلين؟
بعبارة أخرى، هل الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الأسيتيلين بهذا التفاعل أقل (كثيرا) من الطاقة الناتجة عن حرقه؟
وهل تقصد بالأماكن التي بها فائض طاقة كهربية، مثلا خلايا التوليد بالطاقة الشمسية، والتي قد تنتج كمية أكبر من المطلوب في بعض الأوقات (في النهار وأثناء سطوع الشمس) وتوجد حاجة لتخزين هذه الطاقة، حيث أن تخزينها في بطاريات يكون أحيانا غير عمليا؟
اعذر لي سوء فهمي، فأنا لم أفهم قصدك بصورة كاملة


----------



## د حسين (3 يناير 2011)

*توضيح*



zamalkawi قال:


> أولا أعتذر لصاحب الموضوع عن الخروج عن النقطة الأساسية (وهي نفي نظرية المؤامرة عن وفاة العالم ستانلي ماير) ولكن أريد أن أسأل د. حسين عن مداخلته
> من المعروف أن استخراج طاقة من مادة معينة، يتطلب وجود طاقة كامنة كبيرة في المادة، أو على وجه الدقة، فرق كبير بين الطاقة الكامنة في المواد الداخلة في التفاعل والمواد المستقرة التي تهخرج من التفاعل
> فما هو مستوى الطاقة الكامنة في كربونات أو أكسيد الكالسيوم المستخدمين في إنتاج كربيد الكالسيوم؟ وهل التفاعل بالقوس الكهربي يهدف فقط لى تحفيز التفاعل (كما في حالة عود ثقاب مع بنزين) أم أنه يرفع مستوى الطاقة الكامة للحصول على الأسيتيلين؟
> بعبارة أخرى، هل الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الأسيتيلين بهذا التفاعل أقل (كثيرا) من الطاقة الناتجة عن حرقه؟
> ...


تحية للأخ زملكاوي
انا فهمتك جيدا ... وقد اختصرت في الموضوع ظنا مني انه واضح .. ولكن يبدو غير ذلك
الحقيقة ان كربونات الكالسيوم ذو طاقة منخفضة 
و تصنيع الكربيد مستهلك للطاقة
كربيد الكالسيوم على شكل حجارة رمادية اللون يعرفها الحدادون الذين يستعملون مزيج الأوكسي استيلين للحام المعادن
 اضافة الماء الى الكربيد يحرر الاستيلين
الاستيلين عند احتراقه محرر للطاقة 
الكهرباء الفائضة توجد في مراكز الانتاج : طاقة مياه السدود غالبا وفي اوقات الاستهلاك المنخفض (بعد منتصف الليل مثلآ )
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت ..
التشابه مع فكرتك :::انت تريد مادة رخيصة تضاف الى الماء تحرر مادة فيها طاقة كامنة ( هيدروجين )
وانا اعطيتك مادة تضاف للماء تعطي الاستيلين المشابه للهيدروجين .
وفي حال عدم الوضوح سأشرح أكثر لاحقا​


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يناير 2011)

فهمتك الآن يا د. حسين
ومثل هذه الطريقة أراها جيدة في الاستفادة من الطاقة الفائضة المنتجة، خاصة في محطات الطاقة المتجددة، حيث لا يكون هناك تحكم في كمية "الوقود" الداخل للعملية، لذا فتقليل الطاقة المنتجة في حالة قلة الاستهلاك يعني إهدار طاقة كان من الممكن أن تنتج شبه مجانيا، وتخزين الطاقة في بطاريات يكون أحيانا غير عملي، لذا وجب تخزينها في وسيط آخر
الأخ فجر الصباح كان قد وضع مرة موضوعا عن شيء مشابه، وهو استغلال الطاقة الفائضة من خلية شمسية لتحليل الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين، ثم استغلال الهيدروجين كوقود
ما كنت أعنيه هو أن توجد مادة طبيعية في مستوى طاقة مرتفع، يمكن استغلال طاقتها لتحرير الهيدروجين، بدون الحاجة لوقود، أو لتوليد كهرباء، أي بعبارة أخرى تكون هذه المادة الطبيعية هي نفسها الوقود، بعيدا عن البترول ومشتقاته، ولا أعلم إن كانت مثل هذه المادة موجودة في الطبيعة
لذا ضربت مثالا بالصوديوم النقي، وهو على حد علمي غير موجود في الطبيعة، وإن وجد فسيكون غالي جدا لأنه سهل التفاعل لتكوين أكسيد الصوديوم
فلو توجد مادة طبيعية، متوفرة بكثرة، ذات مستوى طاقة مرتفع، ومع هذا مستقرة كيميائيا، وتتفاعل مع الماء فيتحرر الهيدروجين من التفاعل، فسنكون قد وجدنا ضالتنا
ولكن على حد علمي أن مثل هذه المادة غير موجودة في الطبيعة، اللهم إلا مصادر الوقود التقليدية المعروفة مثل البترول والفحم


----------



## tanji12 (4 يناير 2011)

> ما كنت أعنيه هو أن توجد مادة طبيعية في مستوى طاقة مرتفع، يمكن استغلال طاقتها لتحرير الهيدروجين، بدون الحاجة لوقود، أو لتوليد كهرباء، أي بعبارة أخرى تكون هذه المادة الطبيعية هي نفسها الوقود، بعيدا عن البترول ومشتقاته، ولا أعلم إن كانت مثل هذه المادة موجودة في الطبيعة
> لذا ضربت مثالا بالصوديوم النقي، وهو على حد علمي غير موجود في الطبيعة، وإن وجد فسيكون غالي جدا لأنه سهل التفاعل لتكوين أكسيد الصوديوم
> فلو توجد مادة طبيعية، متوفرة بكثرة، ذات مستوى طاقة مرتفع، ومع هذا مستقرة كيميائيا، وتتفاعل مع الماء فيتحرر الهيدروجين من التفاعل، فسنكون قد وجدنا ضالتنا
> ولكن على حد علمي أن مثل هذه المادة غير موجودة في الطبيعة، اللهم إلا مصادر الوقود التقليدية المعروفة مثل البترول والفحم


توجد عندنا هده المادةفي المغرب تسمى الكربون بحيت تضع الماء في اسطوانة وتضع معها الكربون فيتحلل الماء الى هدرجين ويستعمل هده الطريقة اصحاب اللحام والمكانيكا
لا ادري كم اتمنة هده المادة ولكن اعتقد انها رخيصة التمن


----------



## د حسين (5 يناير 2011)

*لاتفت بما ليس لك به علم*



tanji12 قال:


> توجد عندنا هده المادةفي المغرب تسمى الكربون بحيت تضع الماء في اسطوانة وتضع معها الكربون فيتحلل الماء الى هدرجين ويستعمل هده الطريقة اصحاب اللحام والمكانيكا
> لا ادري كم اتمنة هده المادة ولكن اعتقد انها رخيصة التمن


تحية طيبة للجميع
ياسيد تانجي أشكرك على تدخلك لأنه اعطاني المبرر للتوسع قيلا في الشرح والتصحيح:::
ان الكربون الذي ذكرته انت هو مركب كربون الكالسيم ويسمى كربيد الكالسيم CaC2 وبالتالي ليس هو الكربون والفرق كبير جدا . ويصنع بطريقتين اما خلط الجير الكلسي مع فحم الكوك في فرن بحرارة 2800 درجة مئوية أو بظروف مشابهة بأفران القوس الكهربائي حيث الحرارة من كهرباء القوس والفحم من مادة الالكترودات المشكل للقوس الكهربائي.
وهذا الكربيد يوجد في جميع دول العالم ويورد على شكل حجارة هشة لونها داكن رمادي ويحفظ في براميل (درمز) حديدية محكمة الاغلاق لمنع تسرب الماء أو الرطوبة لأنها تتفاعل معه مولدة غاز الاستيلين C2H2

وغاز الاستيلين أقل خطورة من غاز الهيدروجين لأنه بطيئ الانتشار نسبيا ولكن مزيجه مع الهواء او الآكسجين يشكل مزيجا خطرا قابل للانفجار باقتراب النار او الشرارة ..وتأتي خطورته في ورشات الحدادة لأنه أثقل من الهواء لذا يتجمع بعد تسربه على وجه أرضية المكان ويتأخر تبدده وهروبه وربما شرارة من حذاء به مسمار حديدي يحتك بالأرض يحدث شرارة ثم انفجارا ( وهذا ما اثبتته تحريات الحوادث في المصانع ).
لقد استعمل هذا الغاز في شعلة لحام المعادن منذ مئة وثلاثين عاما..وليس بهدف نقل الطاقة كما نتحدث اليوم ..حيث في حينها لم يكن متوفرا غازات اخرى قابلة للاشتعال للاستخدامات الصناعي مثل البروبان المتوفر حاليا وأكثر أمانا ؟؟
وشكرا لأصغائكم 
​


----------



## tanji12 (5 يناير 2011)

> *تحية طيبة للجميع
> ياسيد تانجي أشكرك على تدخلك لأنه اعطاني المبرر للتوسع قيلا في الشرح والتصحيح:::
> ان الكربون الذي ذكرته انت هو مركب كربون الكالسيم ويسمى كربيد الكالسيم cac2 وبالتالي ليس هو الكربون والفرق كبير جدا . ويصنع بطريقتين اما خلط الجير الكلسي مع فحم الكوك في فرن بحرارة 2800 درجة مئوية أو بظروف مشابهة بأفران القوس الكهربائي حيث الحرارة من كهرباء القوس والفحم من مادة الالكترودات المشكل للقوس الكهربائي.
> وهذا الكربيد يوجد في جميع دول العالم ويورد على شكل حجارة هشة لونها داكن رمادي ويحفظ في براميل (درمز) حديدية محكمة الاغلاق لمنع تسرب الماء أو الرطوبة لأنها تتفاعل معه مولدة غاز الاستيلين c2h2
> ...


شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## aminabdulhady (7 يناير 2011)

tanji12 قال:


> لا ادري كم ثمن هذه المادة ولكن اعتقد انها رخيصة الثمن



أعتقد أن الذي يحدد سعر سلعة ما هو وفرتها و نسبة الاقبال على شرائها ، فالمادة الغير مطلوبة تجدها رخيصة جدا ، ولكن لو تم اكتشاف مجال لاستخدامها فسيقفز سعرها أضعافا مضاعفة ، وعلى سبيل المثال الحجر المستخدم في صناعة الأسمنت كان بلا سعر حتى اكتشفت أهميته فصار ملتهبا


----------



## ahmed es (7 يناير 2011)

نعم كنت استخدم هذا الحجر وانا صغير كنت أكون منه العاب نارية كثيرة هههههههههه

وعرفت شرهه للرطوبة عندما وضعته فى جيبى مرة امتص نسبة كبيرة من الماء من تحت الجلد لاجد المكان ملتهب

الجيد انى لم امت جراء ما كنت افعله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2011)

------------------------------


----------



## ban2009ban (24 يناير 2011)

ملاحظات :
1-ويكيبيديا ليست مرجع علمي
2-دع عنكم نظرية الموامرة فالغرب لايقتل علماءه وهناك العديد من المخترعين والتجارب بطاقات متجددة كالرياح والشمسية ولم يقتلهم اللوبي النفطي في الغرب كما يزعم المشككون فالرجاء طي صفحة الموامرة هذه.
3- من ناحية الاختراع فهذا الميدان ياحميدان فالتثبت لنا التجارب ذلك اذا كان صحيحا واقتصاديا.
وشكرا للجميع


----------

